# Top 3 Favorite Films



## Gcroz (Apr 16, 2012)

Forgive me if this is redundant, but I was wondering what everyone's favorite films are.

Mine:

1. Amadeus (I've watched this film 76 times and keep record. LOVE it!)
2. Chariots of Fire
3. Lord of the Rings: The fellowship of the Ring


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2012)

Only 3, I have to think about the third.
Terminator 2
Pulp Fiction


----------



## nikv (Apr 16, 2012)

My top three:

1. Memento
2. Gattaca
3. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## keithrs (Apr 16, 2012)

Top Gun
The worlds Fastest Indian
Dust to Glory


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 16, 2012)

1. A Star is Born (1954 - Judy Garland, James Mason)
2. Auntie Mame (1958 - Rosalind Russell, Forrest Tucker)
3. Mildred Pierce (1945 - Joan Crawford, Jack Carson)


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 16, 2012)

Apocalypse Now
Bladerunner
and something else.


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 16, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> 1.
> 2. Auntie Mame (1958 - Rosalind Russell, Forrest Tucker)



Yes... one of the greats!

I believe my favorite line is: "You should never shake a Martini, it might bruise the gin!"


----------



## Shiva (Apr 16, 2012)

The Bourne Supremacy - for action;
Independance Day - for comedy
The Matrix - for questioning the nature of reality

One mention to The Da Vinci Code - for truly outstanding script writing.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hook
Contact
Garden State


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 16, 2012)

Without any order of preference:
- The dark side of the heart (1992 - Subiela / Argentina)
- Dracula (1992 - Coppola)
- In the mood for love/2046 (2000 & 2004 - Kar Wai / ok, theße are two films, but they belong together)


----------



## tenman (Apr 16, 2012)

Brokeback Mountain
Picture of Dorian Gray (1945)
White Christmas


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 16, 2012)

1. I second the Lord of the Rings-The Fellowship of the Ring
2. Ben-Hur
3. Up


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 16, 2012)

1st that comes to mind - Forrest Gump.
then Raiders of the Lost Ark, Butch Cassidy & the Sundace Kid and more will come to mind!


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 16, 2012)

I apologize for not being able to reduce it to just three. I tried. I really, really tried...

Les chansons d'amour (2007)
A Prairie Home Companion (2006)
Sordid Lives (2000)
Home for the Holidays (1995)
Shirley Valentine (1989)


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 17, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> I apologize for not being able to reduce it to just three. I tried. I really, really tried...



I agree - that was the toughest part.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 17, 2012)

Scott Ware said:


> 1. A Star is Born (1954 - Judy Garland, James Mason)
> 2. Auntie Mame (1958 - Rosalind Russell, Forrest Tucker)
> 3. Mildred Pierce (1945 - Joan Crawford, Jack Carson)



I had a friend who utterly adored Auntie Mame. For years he watched this film at least weekly! I think I still know the dialog from begining to end by heart, such was my subjection to this film.


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 17, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> I had a friend who utterly adored Auntie Mame. For years he watched this film at least weekly! I think I still know the dialog from begining to end by heart, such was my subjection to this film.



I think of Auntie Mame as the "chicken soup" of movies. It's good for whatever ails ya - and is guaranteed to put a smile on your face.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 17, 2012)

1. The Mission
2. Ghandi
3. Singin' in the rain


----------



## wojtek (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Star Wars Trilogy 
2. The Godfather Trilogy
3, Miracle


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 17, 2012)

-Lord of War
-No country for old men
-The Fifth Element

And lots of other!!!


----------



## ronan (Apr 17, 2012)

1-mulholland drive
2-mulholland drive
3-mulholland drive.
:rollhappy: easy question!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 17, 2012)

ronan said:


> 1-mulholland drive
> 2-mulholland drive
> 3-mulholland drive.
> :rollhappy: easy question!



:clap: indeed, a great movie!


----------



## Clark (Apr 17, 2012)

Night before beach-Jaws
Night before camping- Fire in the Sky
All around- Star Wars Trilogy


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2012)

Clark said:


> Night before beach-Jaws


----------



## tenman (Apr 29, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> I apologize for not being able to reduce it to just three. I tried. I really, really tried...
> 
> Les chansons d'amour (2007)
> A Prairie Home Companion (2006)
> ...



I thought I was the only one who had seen Shirley Valentine! Great flick!!


----------



## Brabantia (May 3, 2012)

For me:
D-Day, Le Vieux Fusil (a french movie) and 2001 Space Odyssey (specially the soundtrack). If I can add an other one: Eyes Wide Shut (Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman). These are not very recent movies but great movies.


----------



## Stone (May 3, 2012)

What about 3 top drama, 3 top sci fi, 3 top comedy and 3 top action?
Just a sec. I gotta really think about that!


----------



## abax (May 4, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove
Alien
Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Stone (May 4, 2012)

Yes Strangelove is right up there!!


----------

